
Ask HN: Is my ISP breaking the law by penetrating HTTPS? - awinter-py
I assume my ISP has the ability to easily detect what wikipedia page I&#x27;m looking at using resource loading patterns.<p>If they do that absent a warrant, are they breaking the law?
======
spydum
Typically no. Most ISP's have a Term of Use which says something like:

"C2 SB shall have the right, but not the obligation, to: (a) monitor traffic
and content on its network, in its sole discretion, including through the use
of automatic content filters (including without limitation spam, virus, and
adult language sniffers and filters); and (b) monitor Customer’s bandwidth
utilization and to limit excessive use of bandwidth (as determined by SB) as
SB deems appropriate to efficiently manage its network. "

\- [https://business.brighthouse.com/our-policies/terms-and-
cond...](https://business.brighthouse.com/our-policies/terms-and-
conditions.html)

------
dozzie
Yes. No. Depends on what country you live in.

